

Ex-Microsoft Bug Bounty dev forced to decrypt laptop for Paris airport official - notsony
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/01/06/former_ms_bug_bounty_program_developer_forced_into_paris_laptop_decryption/

======
kjs3
This is why I have a scratch laptop for when I travel internationally. I load
a fresh OS install and only put on it what I need for the trip. Not the right
answer for everyone (I'm not, for example, a journalist who might have to take
interview notes), but it tends to short circuit lengthy interrogations.

------
josh_fyi
Use TrueCrypt for deniable encryption!

